# Pineapple cider?



## muddytrails (3/4/18)

Anyone ever try a pineapple cider?
I have friends vacationing in Hawaii asked if I could make one. Unsure if I should ferment it as a blend or backsweeten with the pineapple.
Thoughts?


----------



## JDW81 (3/4/18)

I suspect it would be too acidic, and would be a difficult juice for the yeast to ferment. Would probably be very sour/bitter/astringent once all the sugars were fermented as well. Why not just make pina coladas?


----------



## pnorkle (3/4/18)

You could always just ferment out a 2 litre bottle of the stuff to see? Save some of it for back-sweetening.


----------



## Tex083 (4/4/18)

I would use a wine yeast if you are going to try it. They will handle low pH much better than beer yeast. I'm also interested in a pineapple cider.


----------



## punxsutawney phil (4/4/18)

I have done a few pineapple ciders by boiling several (about 10) peeled and diced pineapples in water for about 2 hours then filtering through a muslin cloth and fermenting the liquid with about 1kg of sugar and 10L water. they ferment well don't worry about that the taste is OK tastes like tinned pineapple it is better carbonated


----------

